# discipline, training techniques, and conditioning



## jungerkrieger (Oct 2, 2010)

hey guys the main reason i joined this forum was to find other thai fighters who want to share their training and conditioning techniques with me. Plus i wanted to see if they also struggle with discipline?

discipline to me is being dedicated to it so much that you dont find it hard to train by yourself on a regular basis

Do you find it hard to train by yourself? for example: shadow boxing, cardio, strength training anything you do to stay sharp outside of the gym and do you do this regularly? do u find it hard to do this regularly?

what are some training techniques you do by yourself on a regular basis?
for example i do: 

8 sets of 25 incline push ups (with my feet up on the seat of a chair)

5 sets of 10 pull ups wrists facing me
5 sets of 10 pulls ups palms facing away

sit up/crunches as many as i can do i try to do 4 sets of 50 

sit up/crunches are hard for me because i have a spondylolisthesis in my lower back

i feel like this isnt verry much outside of training with my teacher and i was wandering what else i could be doing to strenghten my core and can anyone relate to my situation?

i wish i could say i do this regularly but i probaly do it for a few weeks maybe a few months and quit for a few months or weeks its just when im "in the mood" does any1 have any tips for better discipline?


----------



## baborz (Dec 28, 2010)

Can only speak for myself. I train alone for now as I haven't found any other Muay Thai students in my area yet. No one trains it close. I don't struggle much as I am very enthused with this art. I do cardio and push-ups(straight handed and 90 degree on knuckles) almost every day. When it gets warmer I will run. I study the theory and methods of Muay Thai daily. There is a wealth of info on-line but you can only go so far on your own. I will keep working with or without a partner. It has infiltrated my heart.


----------



## baborz (Dec 28, 2010)

Forgot....practice the blocks,independent knees,three-step,roundhouses,jabs,hooks,straight kicks and elbows(front,back,high,mid,low and backward) every day during everything I do.....


----------

